# stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen



## hechtzu (6. Januar 2015)

Abend leute,

ich habe heute zwei fragen und zwar:

1:warum benutzt man beim köfi ansitz auf hecht ein sehr weiches stahlvorfach also 7*7 z.b wenn der köfi sowieso nur da hängt?
Vielleicht damit der hecht beim schlucken nicht merkt?

Ok frage 2:ist es wirklich so notwendig beim barscheln mit spinner einen wirbel gegen drall zu verwenden?
Habe nämlich vor als wirbelkarabiner ersatz einfach einen snap vom fliegenfischen(hauptsächlich angele ich mit wobbler und gummi) zu verwenden.
spinner wären dann auch höchstens 2 mepps die ja angeblich sowieso nicht viel drall auf die schnur bringen.Größere kommen eh an eine andere rute
und gibt es eigentlich unterschiede von mono und geflecht in sachen drall?


Na gut freue mich auf antworten


----------



## Ruti Island (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*

Hallo,

zu 1: du musst zum Hechtansitz nicht unbedingt 7x7 verwenden. Das günstige 1x7 tut es längst. Hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es egal ist ob ummantelt oder nicht. 
Wenn du jedoch auch auf Zanderbeifang hoffst solltest du schon 7x7 nehmen, da Zander vorfachscheuer als Hechte sind.

zu 2:Ist auf jeden Fall notwendig. Besser sind 2 oder 3. Durch die ständige Rotation des Spinners um die eigene Achse entsteht Schnurdrall, welchen es zu vermeiden gibt.
Bei Gummis oder Wobbeln ist ein Wirbel nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> zu 2:Ist auf jeden Fall notwendig. Besser sind 2 oder 3. Durch die ständige Rotation des Spinners um die eigene Achse entsteht Schnurdrall, welchen es zu vermeiden gibt.



Da widerspreche ich mal:
Ich hänge seit Jahren meine Spinner nur an Snaps ohne Wirbel und hab keinerlei Probleme mit Drall.


----------



## Ruti Island (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*

Das ist ja interessant. Was für eine Schnur ist es denn?


----------



## kernell32 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*

Same here, ich nutze niemals Wirbel. Stroft r2 und 1er bis 4er Mepps am 4-5 kg. Drennan 7strand. Hab nie Probleme gehabt.
Nimm gute Spinner (Mepps) dann geht das, mit billigen noname Spinnern wird das allerdings nicht hin hauen.


----------



## hechtzu (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu 1: du musst zum Hechtansitz nicht unbedingt 7x7 verwenden. Das günstige 1x7 tut es längst. Hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es egal ist ob ummantelt oder nicht.
> Wenn du jedoch auch auf Zanderbeifang hoffst solltest du schon 7x7 nehmen, da Zander vorfachscheuer als Hechte sind



Ok danke erstmal für die antwort aber dann mal anders gefragt warum sollte ich dann fürs zanderangeln mit köfi ein 7×7 stahlvorfach nehmen weil er vorfachscheu ist wenn das ja sowieso nur da liegt oder stört das beim schlucken oder so?


----------



## Ruti Island (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*

Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich es noch nie ohne Wirbel probiert habe, aber ich wüsste nicht was als Vorsichtsmaßnahme dagegen spricht einen Wirbel vorzuschalten.



kernell32 schrieb:


> Nimm gute Spinner (Mepps) dann geht das, mit billigen noname Spinnern wird das allerdings nicht hin hauen.




Das musst du mir erklären?
Ich denke das hängt eher mit der Größe des Spinners zusammen.


----------



## Ruti Island (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*



hechtzu schrieb:


> warum sollte ich dann fürs zanderangeln mit köfi ein 7×7 stahlvorfach nehmen weil er vorfachscheu ist wenn das ja sowieso nur da liegt oder stört das beim schlucken oder so?




Der Zander merkt es eher nicht wenn er den Köder nimmt und da er ja ein Sichträuber ist, sieht er es nicht so gut, da 7x7 feiner ist.


----------



## hechtzu (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Same here, ich nutze niemals Wirbel. Stroft r2 und 1er bis 4er Mepps am 4-5 kg. Drennan 7strand. Hab nie Probleme gehabt.
> Nimm gute spinner (Mepps) dann geht das, mit billigen noname Spinnern wird das allerdings nicht hin hauen.



Jap benutze sowieso nur mepps und balzer colonel und ganz füher als ich noch nicht gewusst habe was wirbel sind(nicht lachen ^^) da hatte ich aucb keine Probleme sogar mit billigdingern habe da auch mit dicker mono geangelt(falls das was auchmacht)aber was man so liest mit drall macht mich bisschen unsicher.


----------



## kernell32 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Das musst du mir erklären?
> Ich denke das hängt eher mit der Größe des Spinners zusammen.



Gute Spinner laufen selbst be geringem Zug sofort an und drehen sauber ohne die Achse mit zu drehen, ich habe schon oft Billigspinner gehabt die erst bei starkem Zug überhaupt drehen und dann so schlecht verarbeitet sind (Gräte, verbogen etc) dass sie nen starken Drall verursachen.
Da ists meiner Meinung nach nicht wert den Euro zu sparen den der Mepps mehr kostet. Probiers aus du wirst den Unterschied merken.


----------



## Ruti Island (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Gute Spinner laufen selbst be geringem Zug sofort an und drehen sauber ohne die achse mit zu drehen, ich habe schon oft billigspinner gehabt die erst bei starkem Zug überhaupt drehen und dann so schlecht verarbeitet sind (Gräte, verbogen etc) dass sie nen starken Drall verursachen. Da ists meiner Meinung nach nicht wert den Euro zu sparen den der Mepps mehr kostet. Probiers aus du wirst den Unterschied merken.




Macht Sinn was du schreibst!


----------



## hechtzu (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Das musst du mir erklären?
> Ich denke das hängt eher mit der Größe des Spinners zusammen.



Naja der spinner hat ja eine achse und ist ja nicht verklebt o.ä also sollte sich eigentlich nur das spinnerblatt drehen was bei billigen modellen ja nicht der fall ist und sich ganz gerne mal der ganze spinner dreht.


----------



## kernell32 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will nicht sgen dass Wirbel Blödsinn sind, man muss das einfach ausprobieren, wenn das Setup passt (Schnurdurchmesser, Vorfachstärke, gute Spinner etc.) dann kann man locker auf Wirbel verzichten, hat sicherlich auch was mit der "Trägheit" der Schnur zu tun, z. B. mit einem relativ dicken Vorfach hat der Spinner nicht genug "Drehmoment" um Drall auf die Schnur zu bringen.
Wenn ich allerdings mit 0,001 mm SuperFluoVorfach und 0,002mm Superdünne Schnur angel und da noch nen schäbigen Suxxess Spinner dran habe dann ist der Drall vorprogrammiert.

Das Setup was ich vorhin gepostet habe tut mit minimalem Drall der zu vernachlässigen ist.

Auch ne gute Rolle (Schnurlaufröllchen) wirkt sich da positiv aus (bei mir ne Penn Sargus 2000)

Ein kleines bisschen Drall auffer Schnur ist kein Problem.


----------



## thanatos (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*

Ein Wirbel ist absolut nicht von Schaden,wenn du meinst ihn nicht 
 vor dem Köder haben zu müssen schalte ihn zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach.Spinner die gar keinen Drall verursachen gibt es kaum auch nicht bei Mepps!
 Drall ziehst du dir aber noch sicherer auf wenn du gegen die offene Bremse kurbelst.


----------



## kernell32 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*



thanatos schrieb:


> Ein Wirbel ist absolut nicht von Schaden,wenn du meinst ihn nicht
> vor dem Köder haben zu müssen schalte ihn zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach.Spinner die gar keinen Drall verursachen gibt es kaum auch nicht bei Mepps!
> Drall ziehst du dir aber noch sicherer auf wenn du gegen die offene Bremse kurbelst.



Unterschreib ich #6


----------



## kernell32 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*

Noch ein Zusatz:

es gibt auch schlechte Wirbel die so mies verarbeitet sind dass sie von einem Spinner überhaupt nicht gedreht werden.
Auch hier auf qualität achten!


----------



## hechtzu (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*

Das "problem" ist halt das wirbel den kontakt zum gummi minimal stören und bei mini wobblern den lauf stören und spinner halt sowieso nicht so oft drankommen außerdem wechsle ich den köder jede 5 minuten ausser es läuft gut.wenn ich gleich weiß das ich an einem tag viel mit spinner fische knote ich Selbstverständlich auch einen normalen wirbel dran.


----------



## hechtzu (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Noch ein Zusatz:
> 
> es gibt auch schlechte Wirbel die so mies verarbeitet sind dass sie von einem Spinner überhaupt nicht gedreht werden.
> Auch hier auf qualität achten!



Ja bei den größern 3-5 nehme ich wirbel mit kugellager.


----------



## kernell32 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Ja bei den größern 3-5 nehme ich wirbel mit kugellager.



jep nur sind die halt ziemlich teuer (wenn sie was taugen sollen) und grösser sind sie auch.

Ich nutze eben aus den Gründen die du genannt hast keine Wirbel.

Meistens habe ich kleine Wobbler oder mini Jigs oder Blinker etc. dran, dann passiert es aber dass ich 2 Stunden am Stück mit meinem 3er Mepps durchs Wasser pflüge weil das Ding eben gerade voll rockt (keine Seltenheit).

Ich mag halt nicht so viel Klimmbimm an der Angel, zumal ich eh mit Stahl angeln muss weil es hier so abartig viele Hechte gibt :vik:
Mein Vorfach besteht aus Hauptschnur>Snap>Stahl>Snap>Köder und mehr will ich einfach nicht.

Je mehr du dran hast desto mehr potentielle Schwachstellen hast du an der Montage (mir sind auch schon Wirbel geplatzt - Massenware)


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*

An meiner Forellenrute mit 2er/3er Mepps hab ich immer Karabinerwirbel dran. Ist vielleicht wieder so ne Glaubensfrage... Auch Mepps können sich gerne mal um die eigene Achse drehen - spätestens wenn du an einer Steinpackung hängen geblieben bist und die Spinnerachse verbogen ist. Also echte Nachteile haben mir die Wirbel nicht gebracht und die Fische hat's nicht gestört.


----------



## hechtzu (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*



kernell32 schrieb:


> jep nur sind die halt ziemlich teuer (wenn sie was taugen sollen) und grösser sind sie auch.
> 
> Ich nutze eben aus den Gründen die du genannt hast keine Wirbel.
> 
> ...



Ja viel Klimmbimm#d sehe ich genauso 
immer so wenig wie mövlich haben manchmal knote ich das stahlvorfach auch direkt an die hauptschnur.


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*



thanatos schrieb:


> Ein Wirbel ist absolut nicht von Schaden,wenn du meinst ihn nicht
> vor dem Köder haben zu müssen schalte ihn zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach.Spinner die gar keinen Drall verursachen gibt es kaum auch nicht bei Mepps!
> Drall ziehst du dir aber noch sicherer auf wenn du gegen die offene Bremse kurbelst.



Unterschreibe ich auch.
Weil ich aber zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur auch keinen Wirbel oder sonst was will klemme ich ein Bleischrot auf das kurze Schnurende vor dem Snap.


----------



## thanatos (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*

;+ @ Kernell 32
         Was heißt größer ? mein kleinster Kugellagerwirbel
 entspricht etwa der Größe 4 eines Tönnchenwirbels.
 Relativ kleine Wirbel mit 18 Kg Tragkraft hab ich auch noch 
 sind so gerändelte ,weiß allerdings nicht mehr woher.
 Ob nun Wirbel oder nicht ,Verdrallungen beim Spinnangeln
 kann man eh nicht 100%ig verhindern.


----------



## thanatos (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*

Das Stahlvorfach direkt an die Hauptschnur anknoten #d
 ist bei mir schon mal schief gegangen wenigstens einen Ring
 dazwischen binden.


----------



## kernell32 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: stahlvorfach+spinner 2 fragen*



thanatos schrieb:


> ;+ @ Kernell 32
> Was heißt größer ? mein kleinster Kugellagerwirbel
> entspricht etwa der Größe 4 eines Tönnchenwirbels.
> Relativ kleine Wirbel mit 18 Kg Tragkraft hab ich auch noch
> ...



Ok wenn die dann auch noch was taugen ist das sicher ne gute Sache, sogar wahrscheinlich besser als Doppel- oder Dreifach-Wirbel.
Ich hab garnicht so eine riesen Erfahrung mit kugellagerwirbeln, die nutze ich eigentlich nur beim schweren Hechtangeln und bei Wels, vielleicht sind die ja auch mittlerweile kleiner geworden, damals, vor ca 20 Jahren, als ich welche fürs leichte Spinnen hatte waren die noch nicht so toll, also zu gross und auch sauteuer, das hat sich sicherlich geändert.
Du hast auf jeden Fall recht, Verdrallungen kann man nie ganz verhindern, bei mir macht es wie gesagt keinen Unterschied ob ich mit oder ohne Wirbel spinne.


----------

